# Nur bestimmte Farbbereiche aus einem Foto erhalten...



## mgotzel (12. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich hab mich jetzt schon durchgesucht, aber nicht das Passende gefunden.

Ich habe zwei verschiedene Bilder. Einmal einen Körper vor helem Hintergrund mit Farbe übergossen, und einmal einen Bodypart mit einem Tattoo, Piercing und blauen Farbstreifen.

Ich möchte jetzt bei beiden Bilder nur die Farbe, bzw. Tattoo und Farbe freistellen.

Das Endergebnis soll ein weißes Bild sein, bei dem man die Konturen des Körpers in der Farbe sieht, aber der ungefärbte Körper weg ist. 

Also das quasi die Farbe als Kontur frei im Raum schwebt. Beim zweiten Bild zusätzlich das Tattoo.

Also bräuchte ich eine Möglichkeit verschiedene Farbbereiche (die der Bodypaintingfarbe mit Glanzlichtern und Schattiereungen) zu erhalten, und den Rest des Bildes (weißer Hintergrund, Hauttöne, Schatten, etc.) idealerweise in transparent zu wandeln, oder zumindest in weiß zu konvertieren.

Bitte helft mir...

LG
Marc


----------



## Leola13 (12. Juni 2009)

Hai,

je nach vorliegendem Bild :

Zauberstab
Auswahl - Farbbereich auswählen

dann das Ausgewählte auf eine neue Ebene.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## mgotzel (12. Juni 2009)

Hallo Stefan,

der Zauberstab ist mir ein wenig suspekt, ich habe damit gerade bei Übergängen nie richtig gute Ergebnisse erzielt. 

Mein momentaner Weg ist recht mühselig über eine Ebenenmaske mit ständigem ausmalen der Konturen....

aber gerade bei dem Tattoo und den auslaufenden Farben am körper brauche ich wohl auch transparente Verläufe....

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit ähnlich wie ber der Funktion Farbe ersetzen die Farbbereiche auszuwählen und in ein neues Bild hereinzukopieren, bzw. den Rest transparent zu machen?

Falls es eine einfachere Methode als das von Hand ausmalen gibt, wäre ich sehr interessiert.

Ich kann mal ein Bild dass ich im Netz gefudnen habe anhängen...so in etwa soll das Ergebnis aussehen, und ich kann auch mal ein Ursprungsbild von  mir anhängen, das ich bearbeiten möchte....evtl. würde ich da gerne noch die ein oder andere Kontur der Muskulatur übernehmen, aber ansosnten nur Tattoo, Farbe und Piercing "freischwebend" über dunklem Hintergrund haben.

LG
Marc


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. Juni 2009)

HI,
na wie Leo schon meinte, die Farbbereichsauswahl ist für dich wohl das beste Tool.
Obwohl dein Bild da wohl probleme machen wird wegen der sehr dunklen Bereiche.
Ich würde eventuell vorher die Ebene duplizieren und das Bild aufhellen und den Farbbereich etwas mehr herrauskitzeln so das dieser sich mehr von der Haut absetzt. Dann mit der Farbbereichsauswahl eine Maske erzeigen udn die bearbeitete Ebene wegwerfen.

Gruß


----------



## Leola13 (13. Juni 2009)

Hai,

ein Versuch wert wäre es auch zu versuchen über die Kanäle eine bessere Auswahl zu bekommen.

.. aber schwieriges Aufgabenstellung. 

Ciao Stefan


----------



## hierbavida (21. Juni 2009)

Mit Kanälen scheint die besten Ergebnisse zu bringen.
Eine Möglichkeit wäre auch mit Ebenenstil (Doppelklick auf Balken neben Ebenenminiatur) und die vielen Einstellungen (Kanäle), sowie die Regler (ALT trennt die Dreiecke und erzeugt weiche Übergänge) probieren.


----------

